# σε ανύποπτο χρόνο



## nickel (May 27, 2011)

Να μια ωραία έκφραση, που σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι ποια να είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση. Πρώτα, τι λένε τα ελληνικά λεξικά:
2. αυτός που δεν γεννά υποψίες (για κάτι)· κυρ. στη ΦΡ. *σε ανύποπτο χρόνο* σε στιγμή που ένα ζήτημα δεν έχει τεθεί: _το βιβλίο του για το Μακεδονικό δημοσιεύθηκε σε ανύποπτο χρόνο, τρία χρόνια πριν έρθει το θέμα στην επικαιρότητα_. (ΛΝΕΓ)

*σε ανύποπτο χρόνο*, σε χρόνο που δεν περιμένουμε ότι θα συμβεί κτ., που δεν είναι δυνατό να προβλέψουμε κτ., ώστε να συσχετίσουμε δύο γεγονότα: _Οι δηλώσεις του έγιναν σε ανύποπτο χρόνο και δεν μπορούμε να ισχυριστούμε ότι εξυπηρετούσαν κάποιες σημερινές σκοπιμότητες_. (ΛΚΝ)

*σε ανύποπτο χρόνο*: σε προγενέστερο χρόνο, τότε που δεν είχε ακόμη εκδηλωθεί καθαρά ένα φαινόμενο του παρόντος: _σας είχα προειδοποιήσει για τον άνθρωπο αυτό σε ανύποπτο χρόνο._ [Wiktionary]​
Από τα ελληνοαγγλικά:

Γεωργακά: (2) when no suspicion would be raised: _άλλαξε την ηλικία του σε ανύποπτο χρόνο | είχε κάνει την παρατήρηση σε ανύποπτο χρόνο νωρίτερα_ (Ploritis)
Σταυρόπουλος: at an unsuspected time
Ρίζου: unexpectedly, when one least expects something, in a time unknown to everyone.
Κοραής: when you [etc] least expect: _Έφερε το θέμα προς συζήτηση σε ανύποπτο χρόνο. = He brought up the subject for discussion when everyone least expected it._

Αν η σημασία είναι «εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις / που δεν το περίμενες / που κανένας δεν το περίμενε», μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε τα παρόμοια when least expected, when it was least expected, out of the blue.

Ωστόσο, δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει πάντα το στοιχείο του αιφνιδιασμού, πιστεύω ότι για τις περισσότερες χρήσεις ισχύουν οι ορισμοί του ΛΝΕΓ και του Wiktionary. Για αυτές τις χρήσεις έχω σκεφτεί μέχρι στιγμής τα παρακάτω. Φτάνουν όμως;

when it was not on the agenda
when it was hardly an issue
when it was not even on the table
before it was even an issue


----------

